# And When Is The Next Throwdown???????????????



## leah elisheva (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Great People Who Are In Charge!

Happy Friday, June 27th, to you!

When is the next fantastic THROWDOWN and what is the theme?

Thanks for info!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mtm29575 (Jun 27, 2014)

I look forward to the next one as well.


----------



## dingo007 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm ready & waiting also.......bring it baby!


----------



## eman (Jul 5, 2014)

It's in the works as we speak.


----------

